# No More Nitric Acid on eBay? It Was Plentiful Before.



## MrMylar

Hello members,

Have anyone bought Nitric Acid off of eBay and notice that there is maybe one, or two sellers selling it? I've been buying Nitric Acid for a few years now, and lately I've noticed that I can't seem to find it, even doing a Google search. One source wants $55 + $55 shipping for a 1L bottle which I was paying around $45 - $55 for the same strength and volume on eBay. Two of my main sources for Nitric Acid on eBay doesn't seem to carry it any longer, even though they still carry all the other dangerous chemicals.

But speaking about the Nitric Acid, I was looking at a *2 lb Sodium Nitrate Gold Scrap Refining Nitric Acid NaNO3 Tech Grade 99.2+% Pure* (White Pellets / Prilled) ad on eBay, and I was wondering if I could use this instead of the Nitric Acid?

I never used Sodium Nitrate before so I am not sure as to how much pellets & water I would mix together to make at least 1L 70% Nitric Acid.

Thanks


----------



## goldscraphobby

And people thought I was nuts to pay $300 for 4-2.5L bottles.
I was able to drive and pick it up.


----------



## Profikiskery

This was the cheapest place I could find that would sell to a residence.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/

There have also been some that have posted about a place called Terrace Packaging that seems to be a deal as well. I believe they were in Kansas. 

Amazon will also sell but its not a deal. 2.5L is 100 USD or there abouts, plus about 30 USD to ship. I am constantly on the prowl but have found for the small time refiner of silver, that uses nitric, its going to be the main expense. 

If anyone does run across a good place..please post. It would help a number of us I am sure...


----------



## Palladium

I know a place about 45 mins from you where you can get it for about $6 gallon .


----------



## Profikiskery

Palladium said:


> I know a place about 45 mins from you where you can get it for about $6 gallon .



Ha Ha!! My Huckleberry!!

Don't think for a second I wasn't going to hit you up. I figured you would be in the know. I am stepping back for just a bit to accumulate and to learn, but when the time comes I hope you don't mind . It really is comforting to know you are in my locale. As time progresses, maybe one day we can shake hands Palladium. It would certainly be my treat. 

Craig


----------



## Eamonn

Hi 
I'm not sure if this has something to do with the scaracity but just recently in the UK if your not a business you need a license to get Nitric acid.
Definitely going to make it difficult ecpecially for silver.


----------



## edsikes

finding nitric acid in ct is a pain in the rump as well. luckily i can order it through grainger but its not cheap. and i have to have it delivered to my work they wont deliver it to my house. wish i could find a local supplier i can pick it up from.


----------



## MarcoP

Strangely enough a couple of days ago I've found a local supply of 40°Be (~60%) at €1/Kg. No more freight charges and higher concentration then what I've previously found. Are you guys trying agricultural places, I'm not referring to gardening shops but farm suppliers.


----------



## once16

Hi, here in Chile I pay like 3us for 1L, I think is the cheapest


----------



## madelyn

Hi guys!
It was me selling the 70% nitric on eBay for $55.I don't know why ebay removed it completely but one of the reasons was because it was a hazardous item an there are some restrictions in the us with shipping these items.

I'm still selling and can negotiate on a good price if anyone is interested.
Pm me or mail me at [email protected]


----------



## rickbb

I got a liter of 60% from Allied Chemical in TX off of Amazon, shipped to my house. Surprised me.


----------



## goldsilverpro

madelyn said:


> Hi guys!
> It was me selling the 70% nitric on eBay for $55.I don't know why ebay removed it completely but one of the reasons was because it was a hazardous item an there are some restrictions in the us with shipping these items.
> 
> I'm still selling and can negotiate on a good price if anyone is interested.
> Pm me or mail me at [email protected]


Again, where are you located, Madelyn? Your profile says Namibia, which is in southern Africa. That may be a bit inconvenient for some members to pick it up and I can't even imagine the hassle and cost of legally shipping it from there.


----------



## MrMylar

Well, until I hear/read differently, Nitric Acid can no longer be sold on eBay. I contacted a supplier (DudaDiesel) and they told me that they can no longer sell it on eBay.

I knew something wasn't right because nitric acid was plentiful on eBay, but if you search for it now, you won't find it in liquid form to say the least.

It seems like if a person can get enough of it and store it safely, then by all means do so. 

I was told by DudaDiesel that you can buy Nitric Acid from them on Amazon.


----------



## nozero1

Don't waste your money on nitric acid from Amizon. I was looking for a cheaper route so I figured I'd try Amazon. They were out of HNO3 at the time so I went to another place. That cost me over $125 ($35 Hazmat fee). 
Not doing that again.
Amazon emailed me about a week later that they have it back in stock. I ordered it and it arrived today. 
The solution is 99.95% water. It did not indicate that on their website. It's from 'LABCHEM' a reputable distributor; my former workplace had dealt with them many times with no issues.
It gives off no odor, when poured into a beaker with H2O and the silver contact plates there is no reaction. No heat, no brown noxious fumes and the solution is clear not colored .


----------



## g_axelsson

nozero1 said:


> Don't waste your money on nitric acid from Amizon. I was looking for a cheaper route so I figured I'd try Amazon. They were out of HNO3 at the time so I went to another place. That cost me over $125 ($35 Hazmat fee).
> Not doing that again.
> Amazon emailed me about a week later that they have it back in stock. I ordered it and it arrived today.
> The solution is 99.95% water. It did not indicate that on their website. It's from 'LABCHEM' a reputable distributor; my former workplace had dealt with them many times with no issues.
> It gives off no odor, when poured into a beaker with H2O and the silver contact plates there is no reaction. No heat, no brown noxious fumes and the solution is clear not colored .



If you bought the "LabChem LC178002 Nitric Acid Solution, 0.1N (0.1M), 1 L Volume" then the concentration is in the name. 
0.1M means 0.1 mol/liter. A mole of nitric acid weighs 68g, so that bottle contains 6.8 grams per liter. The 68% concentrated acid is around 15M in concentration, that bottle contains nitric acid diluted 150 times.

Someone is getting rich selling water.

Göran


----------



## im1badpup1

legal limit for unlicensed sales is 3% hno3 if i recall correctly for UK and several European countries.
Either make your own or buy a government permit


----------

